

MetaQuery, A declarative responsive breakpoint syntax. Defined in  [HTML, CSS] - benschwarz
http://github.com/benschwarz/metaquery

======
snprbob86
I've read the readme and tried both demos, but I still have absolutely no idea
what this does.

~~~
mmilo
The basic gist from what I can tell is that it's a way of invoking styles,
scripts and images that are screen size dependant in a way that reduces the
amount of work required.

------
fyolnish
People call this a breakpoint?

Because, we're already using that term for actual breakpoints.

